# Something everyone should have to use in conjunction with their Kindle:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I just vacuumed the whole house from corner to corner while I sat on my as


Spoiler



s


 reading my Kindle and visiting the boards. How you ask?...

The Roomba, (I-Robot); I swear by it. That thing is impressive...I'm somewhat OCD and I think I'm clean; but you can't imagine the tiny minuscule dust particles the filter picks up out of the carpets (besides the debris bin). My floors and carpets are clean and I did nothing but push a button and sit back and enjoy my Kindle.

No, I'm not going to push the product like I do the SquareTrade Insurance...lol.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted one of these sooooo much, I've seen it in action and it rocks!
But, my carpet is too shaggy and plush so it won't work.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> I wanted one of these sooooo much, I've seen it in action and it rocks!
> But, my carpet is too shaggy and plush so it won't work.


do they work on tile floors?? I have more tile than carpet.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That is great!! I am afraid that Harley would just run around barking at it and I wouldn't be able to read at all!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG! I loved that.  It's almost worth buying one if I could get one of my cats to do that.


----------



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree 103% SJC!  I LOVE my Roomba.  I have it clean a different room every morning before I go work.  Great time saver..but my cats won't go near it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/video/clips/woomba/229062/

Sorry about the 10 second commercial, but it's worth it to get the vid properly.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

O M G
that is hilarious!! and scary!! lol


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

My mom bought me one for Christmas a few years ago, I haven't used it in a while though because I need to clean the brush but it does work great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> My mom bought me one for Christmas a few years ago, I haven't used it in a while though because I need to clean the brush but it does work great.


      
After watching the Woomba video, I find this very funny.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> After watching the Woomba video, I find this very funny.


ROFLOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> My mom bought me one for Christmas a few years ago, I haven't used it in a while though because I need to clean the brush but it does work great.


Can't

stop

laffing


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so happy I am not the only one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Heh Heh hehehehehehe She said "Clean the brush."


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder if this has anything to do with the cat in the video?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm on my third Roomba (Ricky III).  The first one, got all messed up because I had very cheap carpet and it got clogged with all the loose fibers.  I took it back to the store and they refunded my money, but couldn't exchange it because they had run out of stock.  I got my second one on-line.  Ricky III replaced the original because the battery would no longer hold a charge.  Since I had one of the original Roombas, they gave me a good credit toward buying a new one.  It didn't make sense to spend $50 for a battery, when for $80, I could get a new one.  

Ricky works great on hard floors and low pile carpet.  I can vacuum my floors, mow my lawn with my robotic lawnmower (Larry) and relax with Gertie K all at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds like the Jetson's doesn't it?  All we need are out jetpacks and flying cars.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

A housekeeper like Alice on the  Brady bunch. 
Cooks
Cleans
Shops


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Sounds like the Jetson's doesn't it? All we need are out jetpacks and flying cars.


I'm all for flying cars.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Quickfics:  Love the pic.  My (late) Sophia used to cock her head; wait for it to start and chase it all over the house wanting it to play with her.

Roomba:  Note; the original models do not even begin to compete with the latest model.  Latest model: I robot increased the suction by 50% enlarged the debris bin, changed the shapes of the brushes, made it more fringe and high pile friendly.  I love the thing...and yes, works great on hardwoods and tile of which my kitchen, living, & dining are comprised of.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought my husband one of these for christmas last year. I hit the button and just tell everyone 'robo cop' is on the loose. The cat doesn't like it but she knows to move now!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> do they work on tile floors?? I have more tile than carpet.


Angela, I think they actually work better on hard floors than on carpet. It doesn't do as well as a vacuum on our carpets (not particularly high pile, either), just picks up the surface stuff. But on our hardwoods, it is awesome. It gets in all but the very deepest darkest corners. When we run it regularly, our floors stay looking great.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> Angela, I think they actually work better on hard floors than on carpet. It doesn't do as well as a vacuum on our carpets (not particularly high pile, either), just picks up the surface stuff. But on our hardwoods, it is awesome. It gets in all but the very deepest darkest corners. When we run it regularly, our floors stay looking great.


Thanks Marianner, I may have to give one a try!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks Marianner, I may have to give one a try!


If you do, let us know what you name it.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm on my second Roomba. I have it running now! We have a fair amount of hardwood floors, and it works great on them (with three cats around, there's a lot of hair). I like being able to do other things instead of vacuuming. I used to have it scheduled to clean while I was at work, but there are always things that need picking up before I can run it.

The cats have gotten used to it, and will even sometimes sleep in the room while it's running. I agree that the newest model is a big improvement.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> If you do, let us know what you name it.


LOL gk!! I know it won't be Larry, that's the hubby's name!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I doubt that something like that would work for me as my dog goes crazy with remote control cars, at least when they're moving (she barks at them and tries to bite them), seeing as how that moves all by itself it's likely that it would get the same reaction from her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

marianner said:


> Angela, I think they actually work better on hard floors than on carpet. It doesn't do as well as a vacuum on our carpets (not particularly high pile, either), just picks up the surface stuff. But on our hardwoods, it is awesome. It gets in all but the very deepest darkest corners. When we run it regularly, our floors stay looking great.


Hrrrrmmmmmm we have hardwood floors, and our expensive vacuum cleaner 1) doesn't work very well on them, and 2) requires someone to drag it out and use it. Given the sedentary slobs that we both are, we may have to check into getting a Woo--errr.... Roomba.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I doubt that something like that would work for me as my dog goes crazy with remote control cars, at least when they're moving (she barks at them and tries to bite them), seeing as how that moves all by itself it's likely that it would get the same reaction from her.


That is the concern I have too. Harley barks at the remote control cars and the RC boats. All we have to do is pick one up and he goes crazy!! BUT, since he already barks at the vacuum cleaner, and it doesn't work that well on the tile floors it may be worth it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

While I am overly considerate of my pets, I do draw the line.  After all it is really my house, no matter what their fuzzy little brains think.  If they don't like something, they can always go outside for a while.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

quickfics said:


> QUICKFICS...Oh, that was soooo FUNNY! I laughed the whole time! Thanks for that post


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

BACARDI JIM...that was just SICK <sic> but I laughed so hard...especially at the next post!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL gk!! I know it won't be Larry, that's the hubby's name!


Yeah, that could get confusing. 

My Larry is not too happy with his name anymore. Larry Lawnmower is so dull and boring. But everyone knows his name now and it's too late to change. Maybe I'll give him a jazzy last name to make it up to him.

If any of you get a Roomba, you'll need to stay in the room the first time you use it. It has different beeps for when it gets in trouble, gets clogged or his tray needs emptying. Now, I know all his beeps (sort of like learning your baby's cries) and I can do other things.

He'll run around in circles the first time, getting his bearings, then go back and forth, round and round, bouncing off walls and baseboards, avoiding stairs, and when you think he's missed a spot, he'll go back and get it.

My daughter says my robots are the height of laziness. I say they give me more time for Kindling.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I understand how the Roomba vac works but what keeps Larry from mowing everyone's grass?  I am guessing some sort of boundary markers on the corners of the yard?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Larry reminds me of the first story in City.

Ahhhhhh...... City.



Spoiler



*orgasms*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I understand how the Roomba vac works but what keeps Larry from mowing everyone's grass? I am guessing some sort of boundary markers on the corners of the yard?


It's a perimeter wire which gets connected to a switch. The wire gets laid out on the ground with plastic stakes to hold it down. It mows around the whole yard in the same type of pattern as the Roomba. The wire goes around trees, flower beds, shrubs, etc. If the tree is big enough, he'll just bounce off it, like the Roomba and you don't need to put the wire there. Also like the Roomba (they were originally developed by the same people), some models will dock themselves into a charging station. You can even get a model that you can program to mow a zone on any day you choose, so you don't even have to walk him outside and turn on the switch.

I have my back yard divided into two zones because it's pretty large and oddly shaped. I can adjust the mow time based on the size of the zone. It's easy to set up, just takes a lot of time, and then you'll probably have to make some adjustments.

Also, until the grass grows over the wires, warn your neighbors where the wire is so they don't run over it with their lawnmowers.

I've also found Larry is good for chasing snakes out of my yard.

Go to friendlyrobotics.com to watch the video.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I tried the Roomba when it first came out. It didn't work very well at all so I took it back. Since you all are recommending it and someone stated that the new model is better plus I just put in hardwood floors I'll give it another try.  

With the hardwood floors I notice way more doggie and cat hair and it drives me crazy, I'm constantly getting out the vacuum or the dustmop and picking up hair.  One of these days I'm just going to shave everyone down so I don't have to deal with all that hair!

Now if I can just find something to get rid of their foot prints!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Now if I can just find something to get rid of their foot prints!!!!!!!!


Have you tried the Scoomba? Roomba's floor washing cousin.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Have you tried the Scoomba? Roomba's floor washing cousin.


I don't know if I should.....Poor thing would probably die within the first week from over use!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've heard that the Scooba is only just ok.  I have the Hoover Floormate (the one with purple trim) and love it.  I have ultra-shiny tile and everything I tried left streaks everywhere.  The floormate A+ no streaks.  Washes and dries.  My mother bought one and my sister-in-law bought one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> I've heard that the Scooba is only just ok. I have the Hoover Floormate (the one with purple trim) and love it. I have ultra-shiny tile and everything I tried left streaks everywhere. The floormate A+ no streaks. Washes and dries. My mother bought one and my sister-in-law bought one.


I bought the Hoover Floormate for my mother and I loved it. She never got the hang of it, so I did her floors for her. Unfortunately, it didn't last much more than a year.

As much as I love robotics, I wouldn't buy the Scoomba. It doesn't work on hardwood floors for one thing. I don't have hardwood, but I'm thinking about it. For another, I think it would be most effective in a wide open space. I have vinyl tile, and it would work on that, but I have some area rugs and a lot of furniture. Scoomba couldn't work it's way around all of that.

My house is small enough that I just use Ricky to vacuum and the Swiffer wet to wash the floors.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

The thing you do notice when you get hardwood floors is that all the dust/pet hairs stays on top, instead of going into the carpet. It really makes you wander about how gross the carpet must really be! We have a leather sofa and hardwood floors in the living room, so all the cat hair just sits on top until the Roomba vacuums it up.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

After I watched the SNL clip I got it. lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> After I watched the SNL clip I got it. lol


You'll be both happier and cleaner for your purchase. Mostly happier. "Goodbye, Dustbuster!"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I feel compelled to get a Roomba for my mom this christmas to rid of the issue of constantly vaccuming the house, because of our lab's fur (also because of the possible adoption of another dog).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, Roomba confession: we have THREE, plus a Scooba! That may seem to be conspicuous Roomba consumption, but our older son has severe allergies to - among other things - dust mites and that sort of thing. Two of the Roombas are the newer ones where you can schedule them to run; the other is one of the older 400 series. It just takes me a couple minutes to clean each of them out (and most of that is spent cleaning out the cat hair - we could make a sweater a week out of the hair our Siberians shed!), and that's about it.

Roomba customer service is great, too: if you have a problem and something needs to be replaced, they send it right out to you, then you send the defective part or unit back (okay, so it costs you a bit in shipping, but still).

Lastly, considering how much cleaning each unit does, if I did the same with a regular vacuum cleaner, it would take a LOT more energy, so the Roomba's pretty "green", too. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## BFFKindle (Nov 4, 2008)

OK, I confess, too.  I currently have three Roombas and I love all of them.  I use the Dirt Dog in my sunroom, etc. and then I have one for carpet and hardwood downstairs and another for upstairs bedrooms.  I bought a couple for my daughter also with the extra pet hair brushes.  I am so spoiled with these things.  About once a month, I have to get out regular vaccuum and do baseboard and a few other places that Roomba can't get to very well.  Otherwise, I turn them on, usually on Monday, and do other things while they vacuum all the floors.  Also about once a month, I take them apart and clean brushes real good, but this doesn't bother me for the time-saving the Roombas have already given me.  Roomba use to be my best friends, but Kindle has taken that #1 position and these are next.  I also agree about customer service at iRobot.  They have always been great.  I've turned on several of my friends and family to them.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Vegas_Asian:  Consider the pet hair brushes unit

My son suffers from allergies mostly to dust:  I can't believe the tiny particles the filter picks up.  I really do like my roomba...heard they are coming out with one with double bins.  Wouldn't impress me; only takes a sec to empty...I'm more impressed with the filter.


----------

